# How much for your tank alone??



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i plan on gettin a really big aquarium (60 gal or over....... that big to me) and i was wondering what everyone spent on theirs and if its glass or acrylic........... just looking for some reviews.......... thanks


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

$479.00 for my acrylic 180. There is a place near me that sells new 65's for either 59.99 or 69.99, but thats glass.

~Dj


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

im lookin for a 65 or somewhere around there............... is glass strong enough at that size......... has anyone ever had any problems???


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ive always got mine through friends or local advertisments. Last previous tanks I got were:

125 gal $150
100 gal $100
30 gal $40
20 gal free!!!

Did I mention they were all ACRYLIC??


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

55- stand,hoods and lights $300
120- stand $200
20- Hood, lights,filter,heater $120


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> There is a place near me that sells new 65's for either 59.99 or 69.99, but thats glass.
> 
> ~Dj


jesus christ, thats dirt-cheap! Wish I lived in that area...


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I picked up a used tank from my LFS that was a 42G for 40 bucks canadian :smile:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

$400 for a new predrilled 125g tank with glass lids made by all glass


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

for my 55gallon glass I paid $99.99 on sale it came with the hood.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

light was $12 if we were suppose to include that or maybe it was $19.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

muy 55g glass was 105 on sale.......

i wanted to buy a 150g glass but they wanted 799 just for the tank.......i say f that


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

my 180g glass was only $350, new


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm getting my 40 gal. FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!! With stand hood and lights


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

120 for $120... breeder had a moving sale. if i would have bought 3 or more they would have been $100 each... i was able to resist the temptation.


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

350 for 125 used!
stand,glass tops,strip lights, 2 fluval 403's and fish/decor/driftwood etc...................


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

125g w/ dual overflow, wet dry, hoods, stand, lights, pump, gravel:everything for $650....glass.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

I just bought a new 180 gallon combo made by all-glass and paid $530 for the tank,top,and lights. Best price I could find new in the midwest.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

My 180 acrylic was 600 for the tank and hood, the 80 I believe was around 150 for both tank and glass hood, I have other smaller tanks some were free and others were cheap.


----------

